# On the positive side of things!



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

So since I have been married to my know second husband. I have changed my ways a lot. Which I am proud of. Well last night we had our first real arguement. Boy did it suck. I got jealous and he knew that I dont like ex talking to him or me because everything they say seems to be negative about the other half and always saying how good things were and wished they could be. He had been texting her for two or three days. The thing that drove me nuts was that he acted like I was clueless. Im not stupid. So I started texting some old friends that I have closed contact with since I got with him. Well that was def. the down side. 

The Positive. Now I have never been a believer in make up sex just because that would be a motive to start an arguement in my book. Well needless to say we made up  He apoligized and I apoligized and we came to an agreement... Well after that things have been amazing. He had to go check in this morning. Then we took the little one to the free movie thing they have here at the theaters. Left because he got cranky and it was nap time. Came home layed him down got ready to go swimming. With all the rain the water was freezing. So we came in after about a half hour took a nice long bubble bath and talked about an after baby honeymoon thing. Back story we never really had a honeymoon because we did it at the courthouse. After planned a huge wedding. A month before the wedding I found out I was prego and my Husband such a sweetheart wouldnt let me go do anything that could hurt the baby. We did a little get away here..... 


All that to say Im so happy I maried someone who understands me and I understand him.


----------



## lotsoflove (Jun 11, 2012)

Very sweet


----------

